# how often to give a bath?



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

Can someone share how often I should give my puppy a bath? She's had one per week so far, as she's gotten really dirty. I am hearing it is not great for their skin if you bathe them too often. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i personaly think their is no need to bath a dog every week. even when i just had the two of my girls they were only bathed once a months or so. 

the dirst drys and can be brushed out. i know people go on about how dog shampoo is better now and doesnt dry out the dogs skin. but i work with a veriety of different shampoos at work, and it drys out my hands. 

so at most i would say every fortnight -3 weeks. 

but thats just the way i see it.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

You may hear from every day to once a year on here...everyone has a different view on this. At the grooming course I attended they said it was ok to bathe every day as shampoos are so much kinder these days. Dogs with allergies are often bathed at least twice per week to keep the allergens down. I think you do what you are comfortable with as long as your dog is clearly not suffering.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I do it on an as needed basis..i.e really dirty, bit smelly etc. In the summer it was really about every 3-4weeks but at the moment it's at least weekly and sometimes more often. Currently trying to avoid some of the muddier places!


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi - I only bath Monty when he rolls in fox poo which sometimes is too often for my liking!! My hairdresser who has a Yorkshire Terrier said I could use human shampoo but after four days in a row of having to bath him, he developed Eczema and needed steroid cream to get rid of it. So I then swapped to a medicated shampoo for dogs which has been fine - no more Eczema which is fab.

Yesterday he rolled in fox poo twice - not a good day!!

I wash off Monty's feet in the bath with nice warm water if he's muddy - usually his undercarriage too - don't like giving him a full bath too often as he takes ages to dry - hates the hairdryer and sometimes shivers so I have to wrap him in a towel and just keep rubbing him.

Do what you feel is right. Nice warm water works just as well as shampoo if it's only mud.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara normally gets her paws and belly washed after each walk at the moment and has a bath about once per week. Roll on dry weather!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Every week for us, which also makes her tangle free and soft again...


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We bathe Biscuit about every 3-4 weeks but at the moment I have to rinse off his legs and tummy almost daily in the kitchen sink. He is very pale but I would do this whatever his colour. I only use warm water and he always feels very soft. I also use the Pet Head pear deodorising spray in between baths. Every time I go on a walk people usually say - 'he won't look that clean at the end of your walk!' but I find that once he is dry, it just brushes out. He has a very fleecy type of coat which seems to be dirt-resistant.


----------



## rach84 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I do it on an as needed basis..i.e really dirty, bit smelly etc. In the summer it was really about every 3-4weeks but at the moment it's at least weekly and sometimes more often. Currently trying to avoid some of the muddier places!


Same here really, its not every week but just when needed, and we rinse her under carriage and legs too after walks. The amount of dirt sometimes....


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have always bathed when needed and with Scamp its always needed ! He has an attraction to mud and puddles lol 
I use Johnsons baby shampoo on him !!
He goes to the groomers ever 8 - 10 wks in between .
He loves a bath and I do think it helps to bath and dry with a hair dryer from a young age so they get used to it as they are a breed who need bathing and grooming.
Scamp runs upstairs as soon as he hears a bath running, I fully expect him to jumpin and surprise one of my sons one day 
Rascal puts up with a bath, he just stands there but not with obvious enjoyment !


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

2/3 weeks here with Jess. The smell just gets too much! lol.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Not a great bather of dogs mainly as I do not have a bath only a shower! Intend to take Hattie to groomers every 4/6 weeks for bath nails teeth etc.Never bathed my terriers in the 15 years I owned them but always toweled them down after walks etc. Owned a Cairn who rolled in anything smelly so he was 'dunked' on a regular basis. Will have to see how it goes there is no such thing as a free lunch, if you don't have hair loss there is still an issue of oudor and coat grease. Hope you sort it in a way to suit you.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was reading the other day about a celeb who showered with her dogs rather than bathing them! Can't remember who it was now...


----------



## Dulciedog (Jan 4, 2012)

I recently asked my vet about this and was told that it is fine to bathe as often as needed. Apparently research shows frequent bathing of dogs has no greater detrimental impact on the skin than it has for humans and lets face it we bathe daily! Dulcie is bathed once a week or she becomes smelly and unkempt!


----------

